# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entevista a Jeff (BlogdeMagia)

## oskiper

*Entrevista a un mago profesional*

  Escrito por: oskiper
Entrevistas exclusivas

                                      				  					Jeff, además de ser un amigo personal y moderador de Magia Potagia, es un mago profesional que tiene muchísima experiencia en la magia, hablando con él pensé: ¿Quién mejor que él, un mago profesional para guiarnos en el camino correcto para crecer en la magia?
 Es asíque me decidí y lo entrevisté, aquí les paso lo que aconteció:


*1-    ¿Cómo te picó el bicho de la magia? ¿Qué te pasó o qué viviste de pequeño que hizo que la magia sea tu forma de vida?*

 La verdad, no tan pequeño. Recuerdo que a mediados de los 70’s, tomaba prestado libros de magia a la biblioteca de mi ciudad natal, en Francia, pero no fue hasta los 80’s, que vi actuar en un hotel (isla de Margarita, Venezuela) donde trabajaba como animador a Mai. Excelente mago Venezolano, el cual tiene una larga trayectoria profesional. Me recuerdo que le pedía hasta la saciedad durante los varios meses que estuvo colaborando en el hotel, que me enseñe un truco de magia. Nunca lo hizo (esta fue mi 1er lección en el mundo de la magia). En la isla de Margarita no había club de magia y la única tienda estaba en Caracas (hay que ir en avión). Yendo ahí, me compré algunas cositas en la tienda de Gran Henri, cosa que me permitieron convencer a Mai que deseaba realmente ser mago. Me corrigió solamente el “back and front”, que había aprendido previamente en un libro comprado en Caracas.
 De ahí pasaron muchas cosa, entre las cuales me hice muy amigo de Mai (obviamente), Gran Henri y Enrique Esteguy (Abracadabra), Argentino afincado en Caracas, conocido por ser el “padre” de Flasoma. Llevo desde hace años una excelente amistad mágica con todos ellos.
 Una anécdota de mis inicios que me gustaría compartir aquí, para enfocar la gana de aprender magia en mis inicios, es cuando la compañía hotelera donde trabajaba en Republica Dominicana, me enviaron con algunos dólares, a duras penas ahorrados, a comprar materiales de magia en Canadá. En dicha tienda llegué yo pidiendo de todo (me sentía como en Disneylandia). Mi sorpresa fue cuando no me permitieron llevarme todo lo que deseaba y solamente después de dos días de preguntas, conocernos, comidas y probar que sabía algo de magia, me permitieron (el grupo de magos del lugar) llevarme algunas cosas y sí, muchos libros. Entre los cuales estaba la colección “*Tarbell course in magic*”. Claro que dichos libros, como todos los demás que compré, estaban todos escritos en inglés. Así que ¡primero tuve que aprender a leer (y hablar) inglés para poder luego,  aprender magia! Me tomo mucho tiempo, los pasos han sido duros, pero firmes. Nunca me asocié a ninguna organización de magia hasta 1996, donde estuve casi 10 años con la CIP, aquí en España. Ahora, estoy en Asomagia de Vila Seca de momento.


*2-    Jeff, con el tiempo y recorriendo caminos has logrado ser mago profesional y poder vivir de tu magia, ¿Cómo fue ese camino de ser mago amateur a vivir de la magia? ¿Tuviste que sacrificar algo? ¿En qué momento crees que comenzaste a ser profesional?*

 Bueno, esta es la pregunta del millón de dólares. *¿Cuándo uno deja de ser amateur y empieza a ser profesional, si a vivir solo de la magia o  cuando eres reconocido por tu trabajo?* Yo creo que es combinación de ambos, pero para ello, debo contestar separadamente a esta pregunta.
 En Venezuela y Republica Dominicana, trabajaba como animador en varias compañías hoteleras, compartiendo mi empleo con actuaciones de magia de cerca, de escenario e hipnosis, pero al dejar  mi querida Venezuela en 1996, llegando a España, decidí entregarme completamente a la magia al 100%, con todos sus pasos burocráticos y impuesto que involucra y la gran competencia que existe en el ámbito de espectáculos en sitios turísticos. No ha sido un camino de rosas, más bien, mas de una vez después de comer,  como se dice en mi país “de la vache enragé” (vaca rabiosa), quería dejarlo todo para seguir estudiando y trabajando de lo que sea. Pero la ayuda de amigos que creían en mi talento y mi capacidad de entretener con mis artes, me dieron las fuerzas de seguir adelante y ser constante, cosa que recomiendo a todos los que aman a la magia: la constancia.
 ¿Y el momento en que empecé a ser profesional, verbalmente hablando?, pues aparte de los aplausos de mi público (que es la mejor gratificación que hay), saber que agencias, compañías hoteleras y otros te piden años tras años tus servicios, te hace sentir que estas dando un buen servicio en tu profesión, por lo cual diría que fue en el 1998 el inicio profesional.


*3-    Tu fuerte es el mentalismo y la magia de escenario, ¿comenzaste directamente con esas ramas o entraste como la mayoría por medio de la cartomagia?*

 La verdad es que el mentalismo es más bien una rama que poco toco, solo algunas cosas de close up. No me siento mentalista. Lo que si me siento es hipnotista, ciencia que aprendí mucho antes de la magia. Por medio de un parapsicólogo italiano, en la isla de Margarita, el cual durante los dos años que trabajé con él en su tienda esotérica, me enseño muchas cosas, entre ellos: a hipnotizar. Aprendí su uso, su psicología, las cosas buenas que se puede lograr con ella etc. Yo la uso al nivel personal  desde mis inicios con ella, y para espectáculos desde 1993. Los espectáculos que represento no son los típicos que uno pone a los voluntarios a hacer la gallina u otras tonterías. Voy más enfocado a probar que la hipnosis existe, sus posibles usos y afecto los 5 sentidos en varias pruebas que realizo. Muchas de ellas cómicas, curiosas pero nunca faltando a la moral y el respeto a los voluntarios.
 En lo que magia se refiere, me inicié con cartomagia y numismagia, pasando rápidamente a la magia general, escapismo y todo lo que caía debajo de mis manos, ¡lo que fuera! (a exclusión del “pickpocketing”, que es una asignatura pendiente). Actualmente suelo trabajar mucho con espectáculos con grandes ilusiones, escapismo, con animales, con cuerdas etc para escenarios. Magia de cerca con todo lo que cae en mis manos y espectáculos de genuina hipnosis.


*4-    ¿Quiénes han sido tus magos guías, esos magos que uno siempre ha admirado y ha querido ser como ellos?*

 Bueno, magos guías en sí, hubiese querido tener maestros que me enséñese desde mis inicios, pero  como carecía de circulos de magia, tiendas y demás cercano a mí, tuve que recurrir a mí bien más preciado (como muchos): los libros. Después de recorrer mucho camino, si  tuve magos que me orientaron como *Marcelo Ruisi* (QEPD), *Gran Henri*, *Enrique Esteguy, Gustavo Lorgia, Mai, Josverd* y varios más que no me recuerdo ahora sus nombres.
 Como magos modelos, los  que me inspiraron para ser como ellos, pues de primero *Harry Houdini, Robert Houdin, Harlan Tarbell,  Lance Burton, David Copperfield, Juan Tamariz* entre otros. Para la hipnosis, siempre sentí una gran admiración a *Paul Mc Kenna*.


*5-    El blog es muy leído por magos principiantes o personas interesadas en volcarse a la magia, ¿Cuáles serían tus consejos para iniciarse? ¿Qué material les recomendarías para comenzar?*

 El que desea iniciarse en la magia le recomendaría que aprenda de un mago, en una academia o particular. Teniendo un mago por profesor,  puedes aprender muchas cosas más rápidamente y además degustar y averiguar que rama de la magia deseas manejar mejor. Son muchos que caen en el error de aprender solo, comprar varios libros, DVDs y se los leen, los ven todos, practican todo y como carecen realmente de conocimientos mágicos de base, se atascan y no saben cómo seguir avanzando, haciendo el aprendizaje lento y a veces tedioso. Por ello recomiendo una academia, un curso de magia impartido por un mago profesional donde aprenderás más rápido y mejor. Yo tuve que aprender a lo duro (como muchos de mis tiempos) con libros en inglés sin saber inglés, y no fue fácil. Ojala hubiese podido asistir a una academia de magia, estaría seguramente en un nivel más avanzado que ahora, o como dice mi amigo Luis Pardo “¡o tal vez no!”.
 De recomendar material, los libros son excelentes, pero soy de los que piensan y afirma que una imagen vale más que mil palabras. Los videos son una excelente forma de aprender  las varias ramas de la magia, aunque un video este en inglés, las imágenes te permiten entender más del 80% de lo que se debe hacer, inclusive el 100%. La tecnología actual permite también, ver por Internet, un avance  del DVD que te venden, esto te permite ver un “destello” de lo que podrías aprender a realizar y si te gusta, comprarlo evitando así comprar algo muy avanzados para tu nivel. Pudiendo elegir entre una gran variedad para todos los niveles y tipos de magia que le gusta a uno. Anteriormente, no te permitían ojear un libro de magia, lo comprabas y si luego era muy avanzado, debías esperar a poder llegar a él meses. Las cintas de videos eran más bien escasas y no muy económicas que digamos.


*6-    Para los magos más experimentados, esos magos que están intentando convertirse en profesionales… Olvidándose de la parte técnica y yendo directamente a la parte profesional, ¿Cuáles piensas que deberían ser los primeros pasos de un mago diestro en el arte para convertirse en profesional?*

 Ante todo, averiguar los requisitos legales (agencia tributaria, seguridad social etc.) para poder actuar como artista (autónomo o asalariado en una agencia de espectáculos). Las agencias de espectáculos muy pocas veces cogen a un artista en nomina fijo, la mayoría suelen ser autónomos aquí en España, y los canales deben ser más o menos similar en casi todos los países. Las agencias de espectáculos son la mejor opción de promocionarte, además te ahorrarás muchos dolores de cabeza, acumularas mucha experiencia, sin contar que muchos sitios para actuaciones para alguien que se inicia profesionalmente (no exclusivamente, pero si en muchos casos) son manejadas exclusivamente por agencias de espectáculos, las cuales te pueden dar mucho trabajo, dependiendo lo bueno que seas. Además te ahorraras mucho tiempo y te permitiría dedicarlo a ensayar y innovar tú(s) espectáculo(s), ya que la manera de ensayar y mejorar es muy diferente cuando los haces por hobby a cuando lo realizas como profesión, siendo esta constante ya que depende de ello para destacar y ganarte la vida.
 Por lo general, deberás llevar un video de tu actuación a todas las agencias, entrevistarte con ellos, ser dinámico y convencerles el porqué tu y no otros y/o dar una demostración gratis en un hotel, un local que designe la agencia al modo de prueba donde evaluaran, no solo los trucos que realices, sino tu porte, tu dinamismo, tu manera de dominar el escenario y a tu público, entre otras cosas. Como otra opción, es bueno hablar con un hotel, teatro u otro y ofrecerle tu show gratis, para así citar ahí a varios agentes para que vean tu espectáculo para posteriormente venderte. Eso se llama matar varios pájaros de un solo tiro. Si tienes la suerte de que una agencia te coja para algunos eventos, bien pero si te cogen en exclusiva para una temporada o más, ¡esta hecho!. Lo demás es ir innovando, mejorando e invirtiendo en tu espectáculo constantemente, siempre evolucionando y adaptándote a los cambios y situaciones que te rodean.
 Solo, sin agencia, gastando un montón en publicidad es otra manera, pero a mi parecer, mas dedicado al mago que ya recorrió mucho camino profesionalmente y tiene ya, muchos contactos y sabe desenvolverse muy bien sin agencias de espectáculos.
 Esto de tener un manager propio, se consigue siendo reconocido, muy bueno y profesional como Jorge Blass (para citar como ejemplo a este joven mago, el cual admiro mucho por su manera de exponer y exportar la magia), aunque muchos magos famosos se representan ellos mismos o sus parejas. Yo ahora no tengo manager fijo que me represente, ¿quieres serlo tu?


*7-    La crisis económica mundial afecta mucho a todas las ramas del arte ¿Cuál es tu punto de vista de la magia actual? ¿Cómo sobrevivir como mago en un mundo en crisis económica?*

 Mi punto de vista sobre la magia actual es la misma que en tiempos de no crisis, la magia en si no está afectada como arte y evoluciona, si lo están los ingresos de los magos. Seguimos innovando, inventando, mejoramos las cosas. Seguirá apareciendo magos con efecto cada días más sorprendentes en festivales y eventos mágicos. Quizás no tengamos el mismo poder adquisitivo para implementar cosas nuevas en nuestro repertorio, pero siempre nos buscamos una solución ingeniosa para intentar destacar y mejorar nuestras habilidades y conocimientos, mágicamente hablando.
 Este arte nuestro no entiende de crisis o dificultades a lo que conocimientos mágicos de creatividad se refiere. Si es cierto que puede que unos mas que otros no tengamos las mismas cantidades de actuaciones como antes, pero seguimos creando, ensayando, innovando, mejorando tantos los magos de magia de cerca como los de escenarios. Tal vez algunos magos deberán buscarse otro empleo porque vivir solo de la magia no es ya una opción para ellos en estos tiempos, pero seguirán trabajando profesionalmente, aunque no exclusivamente de la magia. Los que desean empezar profesionalmente y vivir solo de la magia, deberán antes haber obtenido un buen contrato de exclusividad para 6 o 12 meses mínimos con una buena agencia de espectáculos, de lo contrario, deberán  compaginar otra cosa conjuntamente con la magia.
 Aparte opino que en tiempos de crisis las personas en generales quieren olvidar sus problemas y buscaran más entretenimiento que les maravillen, la magia entre ellos. Los magos agudizaran su ingenio para seguir maravillando a niños y adultos y obtener un buen sistema de promoción y ventas compitiendo con otros mercados de entretenimientos, mas que antes que no había crisis. ¿Que soy optimista?, si hay que serlo, ¡pero cauteloso!
 No existe solución infalible para remediar la crisis económica para un mago. Para buscarse el pan de cada día habrá que implementar la ley de competencia (aunque muchos colegas no opinan igual): más por menos.
 Pudiendo ser 45 minutos de magia por menos dinero, 60 minutos de magia por lo que antes pagarías 45 minutos, 45 minutos de magia con equipo de magia superior como grandes ilusiones donde antes no lo habías implantado… en fin, hay muchas ideas sobre ello. Yo de momento implemente uno que me da resultado: cada año aumento mi caché de un 4 % a un 6%, este año lo mantuve aunque mis proveedores no, pero tuvo muy buena acogida entre mis clientes, los cuales repitieron y además conseguí otros atraídos por la mejor publicidad: el boca a boca. Morrison el magnífico, excelente amigo mío y gran mago, me comento una cosa que lleva mucha razón. Dice que la magia es un bien prescindible, ¡púes que quien desea contratar a un mago, que pague por ello!
 En los enlaces siguientes, he publicado en el foro de magiapotagia, algunas ideas y puntos de vista sobre ventas por teléfono y un excelente artículo sobre la venta de espectáculos de magia en tiempos de crisis, los cuales pueden consultar (o hacer un corta y pega aquí, como quieras).


*Ventas en tiempos de crisis economica*, por Jeff:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=20435


*¿Como me vendo solo por telefono?:*
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...t=20195&page=2


 Añadiría que estoy por realizar este otoño una gira de conferencias sobre la hipnosis teatral y que ya han algunas sociedades mágicas interesadas en ellas, las que también lo desean pueden ponerse en contacto conmigo para cuadrar fechas. No habrá merchandising en venta, solo las notas de conferencias. También en cuento lo termine, habrá un libro sobre la hipnosis de escenario (teatral) y próximamente otro sobre el mago de hoteles y sitios turísticos (apoyado en mi experiencia en este ámbito en varios países). Estará enfocado a mercadeo, ventas, agencias de espectáculos, porque, como y que no hacer, los numeros recomendados (sin revelar secretos) sin olvidar anécdota que espero, orientara a los magos de sitios turísticos en general y le será de muchas utilidades a los que se quieran dedicar a este mercado tan abundante en zonas turísticas donde haya hoteles y campings.
_Pues nada Oskiper, espero que haya llenado tus expectativas de lo que he escrito en esta entrevista, espero que los lectores la encuentren interesante, espero que me hagas más entrevistas que me encantan y espero que los posibles contratantes que lean esto, ¡me contraten para festivales y eventos!_

*¡Nos vemos en el espejo!*

----------


## Coloclom

Siempre es un placer leer a Jeff, es un grande este tipo, y un lujo poder llamarle amigo.

----------


## AHC

Hay mucha experiencia en tus palabras.....GRACIAS JEFF !!!!!


*Abrazos
*Ariel

----------


## Liszt

Muchas gracias Jeff por compartir tus experiencias y consejos con nosotros!

Un saludo

----------


## Jeff

> Hay mucha experiencia en tus palabras.....GRACIAS JEFF !!!!! 
> *Abrazos /* Ariel


 ... y tambien muchas metidas de pata y errores (que aun sigo cometiendolos), pero esto, es otra historia!!!

Gracias chicos!

¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------

